# D2 RS Coilovers



## Poison Ivy (Aug 10, 2013)

Congratulations! If they are fully adjustable like mine (BC Racing Coilovers) you are going to absolutely love these. I will not/would not consider anything other than full adjustable coilovers for lowering and improving not only the look of the car but the ride characteristics as well. If you are doing the install yourself just take your time and measure everything twice. The install is easy to do if you are handy with a wrench. Make sure you put the car on stands to be safe. You do not need to put all four corners up at once unless you have the stands, you can do rear and then front. Do not be tempted to drop your car too much or you will scrape the bottom over speed humps. I left the rear slightly higher than the front to preserve the normal rake and to allow for cargo and passengers. Good choice on the coilovers and please put up before and after pics as well as your thoughts on these.

OK just had a look at your coilovers. 36 way dampening! Same as mine. Play around with this but don't get bogged down with it. I set mine at 5 from the softest. Too much more than that and the ride will become harsh. If you are going to go and do some serious cornering then by all means stiffen those bad boys right up and have some fun!!! 
Also one thin to note.........The top of the front struts were the strut bearings are (on mine) need to be reused, yours may be different. Also the top of the front struts use two nuts. One holds the whole strut into the car with the strut cap and the other nut is under that. If you develop a knocking sound in your front suspension don't be alarmed just pull the top cap again (while the car is on level ground and not jacked up) and remove the second nut. Replace the top cap and torque the nut down and then use the second nut as a lock nut. Noise gone and no problems. This noise had even a top level professional mechanic stumped. It is only because I am so anal about things that I found the problem. The cap was tightened with the car up on jacks. I did not notice that the second nut was sitting slightly higher than the stock setup. As the cap was torqued down it was making contact with the second nut and preventing the cap from seating on the body where it should. Once the car was dropped back onto the ground there was a 3mm gap between the top cap and the body work. That is what caused the mysterious knocking sound while rolling down the driveway and while driving. Like I said, this is here in OZ your coilovers might be different in that regard but if they are not you will find this info pretty handy and save some sanity! Enjoy.


----------



## CRUZEEE (Aug 17, 2013)

Yeah I'll be installing them on the lift at work. Thanks for the heads up!!


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## CruznRpm13 (Apr 4, 2013)

Which coilovers will fit my 2013 eco? Looking T getting some in the next week. I don't really want to spend more than 900-1000. Can I get some recommendations?


----------



## CRUZEEE (Aug 17, 2013)

I haven't put the d2 on yet but there is many options..k sport which is the same as d2, blisten, pedders, kw. I got the d2 at a good price and have heard good things about them. People like the pedders a lot but there also 1500. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

